# Bedroom Layout Help



## NoClueDIYDesign (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello Everyone!
I recently moved into my deceased grandmother's condo. Her bedroom is so oddly shaped I cannot figure out the layout and furniture positioning. Please help me! I have attached a rough idea of what my room shaped is as well as the dimensions. I am in the process of buying new furniture and all I have now is a queen bed.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Feng Shui recommends feet towards entry door for a peaceful feeling. Is the sliding door your entry? I'd put the headboard against the wall marked 205.

What other furniture are you adding? A comfortable chair? A TV?


----------



## NoClueDIYDesign (Apr 29, 2018)

The sliding door is to the balcony and the door next to the walk in closet is the entry way from the living room.

I am open to any and all diversions on the type of furniture to put in. I have lived in a studio apartment my whole life so this is so new to me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What kind of view do you have from the balcony? Sounds nice. What size is the balcony? Is there space for a chair and table out there? What about a chair inside near the sliding door to enjoy the view.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

No decorator here. Just my idea of what I would try to do. Depends on furnishings budget also. JMO


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like Greg's layout. 
This is good feng shui as the foot of the bed should never face
the entry way door as that is the mortuary position...(feet first
out the door) :sad:

I would change one thing though, put the love seat
where the bistro set is, so that you can view the tv from the love
seat.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Greg an TwoKnots are right. I had it reversed. 

Two Knots have you also read how the direction the bed faces affects things. My bed faces west.......'good sleeping but may cause low motivation.' Yes, thats me!


----------



## NoClueDIYDesign (Apr 29, 2018)

Greg, I appreciate that drawing. It really helps! I have no budget since I will not be paying rent, I can afford to spend a little extra.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

NoClueDIYDesign said:


> Greg, I appreciate that drawing. It really helps! I have no budget since I will not be paying rent, I can afford to spend a little extra.


Thanks. The loveseat is just a idea. A nice, comfy single sized reading chair would work well also to lessen the cramping of wall space. Ones personal needs and how they will use their room space, should be settled in their mind before furniture shopping. Good Luck on your new room. And my condolences to you, for the loss of your Grandmother.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

I would put a bed along the side marked 205". I'd also add a couch or a comfy chair to relax and have a television along the side marked 190".


----------



## OutbackAnnie (Jun 13, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Feng Shui recommends feet towards entry door for a peaceful feeling.


Isn't that funny. My Greek grandmother always told everyone they couldn't have the foot of the bed facing a doorway cause the spirits would take anyone who was sleeping in said bed by the feet. (Mind you...she also told me it was bad luck to put new shoes onto a bed. My Granny had many superstitions.  )

Many Europeans will put their beds into awkward positions to avoid sleeping with their feet facing an entry door. 

Depending on which superstition one follows will depend on the direction of the bed I suppose. :smile:


----------



## NoClueDIYDesign (Apr 29, 2018)

OutbackAnnie your post is irrelevant to the question and topic.


----------

